# INFO on Diarrhea (IBD type)



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

copied from this site: http://blog.old-dog-treats-and-rawhide.com/476/dog-diarrhea/ 

found on page 2 of the article:

"*Treating Occasional Diarrhea in Dogs*:

The best thing that you can do for dogs with diarrhea and especially dogs with chronic diarrhea often caused by IBD (inflammatory bowel disease) is to provide digestive enzymes and probiotics on a regular basis. Don’t stop! Digestive enzymes help by absorbing nutrients in the food. Diarrhea happens because the intestinal cells are damaged.By adding enzymes to your dogs diet, you protect the intestinal cells while healing. Probiotics provide a healthy flora and keep your dog’s gut intact. I include digestive enzymes and probiotics with my dogs meals daily.

This is the cheapest and single most effective deed that you can do for your dog outside of diet. The products that I use are not expensive, they work well and go a long way. 

Withhold food for 24 hours is the first thing Vet’s usually recommend.
Use over the counter treatments to control dog diarrhea until you can see the Vet (if necessary).
*If and only if* your dog isn’t showing signs of any serious illness, restrict his water intake and give him small drinks at a time for 24 hours. It’s important that you don’t allow your dog to become dehydrated.
After 24 hrs. if the diarrhea is under control, feed several small meals of a bland diet such as boiled chicken or ground beef (drained of fat) and white rice.
You can administer Pedialyte or Gatorade by mixing 50/50 with his water to help with hydration. This helps to replace electrolytes.
Pepto Bismol or Kaopectate: The dosage for dogs is 1/2 to 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds of body weight. 
No more than 2 tablespoons 3 times daily, or one table per 15 pounds of body weight up to 3 times a day.
I prefer Pepto Bismol over Kaopectate. NEVER GIVE CATS PEPTO BISMOL."


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Here's more prebiotics vs probiotics:

http://www.doctorshealthpress.com/h...cs-vs-probiotics-is-one-better-than-the-other
This applies to humans as well as dogs, IMO.

EDIT: new link: Prebiotics vs Probiotics - What is the Difference?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

when scooby was younger around 5-8months we spent £££££££'s on vet bills as a result of him eating horse poo and consequently having diahorrea ! I was then advised to give him a probiotic yogurt, we tried this with amazing results, he still ate the poo but without the diahorrea, he still has 1 danon drink a week and he's been great ever since.
I use exactly the same for him as I use for myself 'Danon probiotic yogurt drink' and he really does love them (and its cheaper than atrip to the vets!!!)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We make fresh carrot, celery, apple juice almost daily and Sam our V got a little pulp (perbiotic -bacteria food) mixed with wet kibble and a spoon full of yogurt (probiotic). He loves it. 
Runny stools disappeared almost instantly. 

http://www.isapp.net/

I also read peppermint leaves ease stomach aches in dogs. Also good for breath control.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley has Fiber-Responsive Colitis which also causes this issue with blood. We give her Carrots with her breakfast and then her treats are dried sweet potatoes and at night she gets a probiotic treat with dinner. Seems to be working so far. This is after many trips to the vet.


----------

